
In C#, not everything derives from object - nreece
http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/2009/08/06/not-everything-derives-from-object.aspx
======
mgreenbe
When someone points out in a comment that this could be seen as verbal
nitpicking, he responds well:

    
    
      ...the issue arises because there are the people who 
      understand and use the terms interchangeably, relying on 
      other readers to be like themselves and understand in 
      context of the communication.
    
      However it's the people who don't understand the 
      differences that the clarification is needed, and they 
      run into trouble, or start making 1/2 correct inferences 
      and mis-communicating to others.
    
      It pays to be precise, and when in the habit of using the 
      correct terminology, comprehension becomes easier for all 
      parties.
    

This is very, very true. Particularly when dealing with artifacts as subtle as
programming languages, where, e.g., 'type' and 'class' shouldn't be used
interchangeably. The problem is bad enough when dealing with core calculi---as
this post demonstrates, being precise is doubly important when dealing with
feature-rich languages, like C#.

